# Traminette



## I_Drank_It (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone made wine from Traminette grapes? Any recipes you'd recommend? Thanks.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry only from juice and it's one of my favorites.


----------



## I_Drank_It (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I too, have only the juice. So any advice would be appreciated. I was told that the traminette juice requires DAP to help ensure the batch doesn't develop the rotten-egg smell.

I am not familiar with DAP but I have used Fermax in my other fruit wines.

I've never made wine from grape juice before...but I have read up on it a bit, making me somewhat dangerous, as the saying goes.

The guy I acquired the juice from, added K-meta to my carbouys before I left his vineyard.

SG today was 1.090 which is perfect.

I added ~1tsp DAP per gallon this morning and dumped a couple of packets of Montrachet into 7 gal of juice.

Have I screwed anything up so far?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 6, 2011)

Doesn't sound like it. Did you take a TA reading? A good fermentation also depends on the right TA/PH levels.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2011)

I_Drank_It said:


> I am not familiar with DAP but I have used Fermax in my other fruit wines.



I made a fantastic Traminette last year. Just used 1118 yeast and away she went. I have no idea what DAP is (except as a caulking) and have never used fermaid.Keep us posted.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 6, 2011)

DAP is di-ammonium phospate and is used as yeast nutrient to feed yeast for a healthy ferment. Basically it provides plenty of nitrogen for the yeast to use during fermentation.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Rich do you use dap and would your recommend using it for all juice buckets?


----------



## I_Drank_It (Sep 6, 2011)

> Did you take a TA reading?



The guy I purchased the juice from gave me the following analysis:

BRIX = 23
pH = 3.30
TA = 7.8

What does it need?


----------



## I_Drank_It (Sep 7, 2011)

I wanted you to see the color of this Traminette. I have to say that if the wine tastes half as good as the aroma coming from these carboys, it will be excellent.


----------



## I_Drank_It (Sep 10, 2011)

It has been almost 4 days since I started this batch. SG this morning was 0.996 so it is quite dry. The wine is still a pale yellow color. It is still bubbling every few seconds. Should I go ahead and rack it now?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2011)

No do not rack it yet. It may go lower. Wait until you get tghe same reading for three days in a row. This wine I feel is best when it is back sweetend a bit. I took mine up to about 1.008.


----------



## grapeman (Sep 10, 2011)

First - Dan- I use DAP in most musts as it helps keep the yeast happy so they fart less. 

Those are excellent numbers. It didn't need anything. It is almost dry at 0.996. Like Dan said, let it go until it is finished, then rack. I use bentonite and let that settle, then cold stabilize it. Make sure to use the proper dose k-meta and k- sorbate if sweetening.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 29, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> I made a fantastic Traminette last year. Just used 1118 yeast and away she went. I have no idea what DAP is (except as a caulking) and have never used fermaid.Keep us posted.



I'm one of those people who would rather dig up an old thread to keep like information on the same thread. My question is. 

Dan do you still have your Traminette recipe? I_Drank_It how did yours turn out? 

I'm getting ready to place a juice order and want to make sure I get what I need.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2012)

Redtrk said:


> I'm one of those people who would rather dig up an old thread to keep like information on the same thread. My question is.
> 
> Dan do you still have your Traminette recipe? I_Drank_It how did yours turn out?
> 
> I'm getting ready to place a juice order and want to make sure I get what I need.


 Rick there was no recipe. I simply added 1118 to this wine and some super ferment and let er go. When it was dry, I racked, stabilized, cleared and sweetened. Racked again after it was clear then cold stabilized. 

If I was to do it today, I would start with a yeast starter including Go Ferm and follow up with super ferment when it was about 2/3 through fermentation. Once finished I would add S02 and let it clear while aging. A month before bottling, I would stabilize, backsweetenand then cold stabilize. You could cold stabilize first and then stabilize and sweeten just before bottling also.


----------



## I_Drank_It (Jul 29, 2012)

At ~8 months, the wine was still cloudy and quite bitter due to tannins. I cold stabilized and back-sweetened to 0.998 which is how the wife likes it (not too sweet). We started drinking it at 10 months. It is quite good. In fact, the wife says it is the best white wine she's had. It is clean tasting with slight fruitiness and no bad after-tast at all. I was surprised at how much the wine improved after back-sweetening. Maybe it was coincidence, but the wine didn't clear until after I back-sweetened. At 10 mths it was totally clear.

Now, I must add Tram vines to my vineyard.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lyle (Sep 4, 2018)

I have made Traminette from fresh pressed juice several times. 
DAP is diammonium phosphate, a nitrogen source for yeast. It is better to use something like fermaid which contains DAP, and vitamin like compounds, yeast hulls and other better sources of nitrogen. This keeps the yeast happy so they are much less likely to make stinky stuff like hydrogen sulfide. Don't over do it, as the nitrogen can be used by other organisms that can really stink it up. 
The haze that can develop after weeks or months in the bottle is literally grape protein. It is okay to drink, but is unsightly.
Bentonite will remove it if you use it during cold stabilization or fermentation, well before it can be visible. the bentonite will settle after a couple of weeks, then rack the wine off. Do not dispose of the bentonite lees in a septic tank! It does not take much to plug up your leach field.


----------



## Johnd (Sep 4, 2018)

Lyle said:


> I have made Traminette from fresh pressed juice several times.
> DAP is diammonium phosphate, a nitrogen source for yeast. It is better to use something like fermaid which contains DAP, and vitamin like compounds, yeast hulls and other better sources of nitrogen. This keeps the yeast happy so they are much less likely to make stinky stuff like hydrogen sulfide. Don't over do it, as the nitrogen can be used by other organisms that can really stink it up.
> The haze that can develop after weeks or months in the bottle is literally grape protein. It is okay to drink, but is unsightly.
> Bentonite will remove it if you use it during cold stabilization or fermentation, well before it can be visible. the bentonite will settle after a couple of weeks, then rack the wine off. Do not dispose of the bentonite lees in a septic tank! It does not take much to plug up your leach field.



You just replied to a thread that’s been inactive for 6 years, dates are shown at the bottom of each post.


----------

